# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Genoa (Γένοβα)

## mastrokostas

Ένα απο τα μεγαλύτερα λιμάνια της μεσόγειου ,και το μεγαλύτερο της Ιταλίας. Πατρίδα του Κολόμβου και πύλη την Μεσόγειου για την κεντρική Ευρώπη .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ουσιαστικά είναι δυο λιμάνια το ανατολικό και το δυτικό. Μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει κάθε είδους πλοίο. Ας δούμε ένα σχεδιάγραμμα:
Genova.jpg
Πηγή: http://www.porto.genova.it/

----------


## xara

> Ένα απο τα μεγαλύτερα λιμάνια της μεσόγειου ,και το μεγαλύτερο της Ιταλίας. Πατρίδα του Κολόμβου και πύλη την Μεσόγειου για την κεντρική Ευρώπη .


Θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω. Πατρίδα του Κολόμβου, είναι η Χίος.

----------


## gvaggelas

Ο Χριστόφορος Κολόμβος γεννήθηκε στην Γένοβα. Η Χίος υπήρξε το πρώτο λιμάνι που έπιασε στο πρώτο του μπάρκο και έμεινε στο νησί για κάποιο διάστημα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να βάλουμε και μερικές πληροφορίες είναι από τα πρώτα λιμάνια του κόσμου που μπορούσαν να εξυπηρετήσουν μεγάλα βαπόρια (ήδη από το 1960). Είναι προστατευμένο από όλους τους καιρούς αλλά με το σορόκο βγάζει ρεστία μέσα.
Το ανατολικό λιμάνι είναι στο χάρτη του βρετανικού ναυαρχείου 355 (δείτε τον εδώ http://catalogue.ukho.gov.uk/popup_p...5&ChartSuffix=) και το δυτικό στον 354 (δείτε τον εδώ http://catalogue.ukho.gov.uk/popup_p...4&ChartSuffix=) 

Και για να πάρουμε μια εικόνα του λιμανιού ας δούμε και μια εικόνα της μπούκας ( όπως μπορέιτε να δείτε εδώ http://www.porto.genova.it/uk/porto/intro/porto_3.aspκαι οι Ιταλοί έτσι τη λένε) του ανατολικού λιμανιού από το φάρο Λαντέρνα που οδηγεί τα βαπόρια σε αυτό περίπου 500 χρόνια τώρα (λεπτομέρειες για το φάρο μπορέιτε να δείτε στο θέμα με τους φάρους).
Genova_porto_panoramica2.jpg
Πηγή: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ge...anoramica2.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το λιμάνι θεωρείται από τα πιο αυστηρά στους; ελέγχους port state control δείτε εδώ φωτογραφίες του ILO από επιθεωρήσεις βαποριών εκεί.

----------

